# [WoW] Wie bekomme ich die Pläne des Sulfuron-Hammer



## zertifikant (19. Juli 2006)

*[WoW] Wie bekomme ich die Pläne des Sulfuron-Hammer*

Hi!

Da mich mein Bruder bereits vor 2 Monaten mit dem WoW - Fiber infiziert hat, bin ich nun selbst begeisterte Spielerin. Ich bin Kriegerin des 60. Zirkels und habe Bergbau/Schmiedekunst bereits auf 300. 
Jetzt frag ich mich aber, wie ich zu den Plänen des Sulfuron-Hammer gelange? Die Pläne selbst sind ja eine Questbelohnung. Aber wie bekomme ich diese?

http://wowhandwerk.onlinewelten.com/quest.php?action=detail&id=7604

_Bringt den Vertrag der Thorium-Bruderschaft zu Lokhtos Darkbargainer, wenn Ihr die Pläne für das Sulfuron erhalten möchtet. 
1 Vertrag der Thorium-Bruderschaft
1 Sulfuron-Block_

Letzteres wäre kein Problem zu bekommen. Nur, woher bekomme ich den Vertrag? Muss ich einen gewissen Ruf bei der Thorium-Bruderschaft haben, um diesen Vertrag zu bekommen; findet man diesen irgendwo?

Ach ja, ich weiß, dass diese Waffe ein Traum ist. Aber als Schmied hab ich mir die Herstellung so sehr gewünscht ^^

Gruß,
Jana


----------



## gfmWarrior (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: [WoW] Wie bekomme ich die Pläne des Sulfuron-Hammer*



			
				zertifikant am 19.07.2006 15:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Da mich mein Bruder bereits vor 2 Monaten mit dem WoW - Fiber infiziert hat, bin ich nun selbst begeisterte Spielerin. Ich bin Kriegerin des 60. Zirkels und habe Bergbau/Schmiedekunst bereits auf 300.
> Jetzt frag ich mich aber, wie ich zu den Plänen des Sulfuron-Hammer gelange? Die Pläne selbst sind ja eine Questbelohnung. Aber wie bekomme ich diese?
> ...



na du brauchst halt den Vertrag (ka wo du den herbekommst) und den Sulfron Block, den du in Molten Core bekommst. Glaube aber nicht das ein Krieger den bekommt, droppt nur selten und is eher ne pala waffe


----------



## zertifikant (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: [WoW] Wie bekomme ich die Pläne des Sulfuron-Hammer*



			
				gfmWarrior am 19.07.2006 16:21 schrieb:
			
		

> na du brauchst halt den Vertrag (ka wo du den herbekommst) und den Sulfron Block, den du in Molten Core bekommst. Glaube aber nicht das ein Krieger den bekommt, droppt nur selten und is eher ne pala waffe


Ich will lden hammer ja nicht bekommen, ich möchte ihn ja nur herstellen können. Außerdem ist in MC bereits das Auge von Sulfuras gefallen. Somit wäre es möglich, eine noch viel mächtigere Waffe daraus zu machen, die meiner meinung nach auch für krieger extrem interessant ist. aus dem grund will ich eigenltich diese Waffe - ich möchte selbst irgendwann (sofern das glück mitspielt) Ragnaros Hammer tragen


----------



## Intelkiller (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: [WoW] Wie bekomme ich die Pläne des Sulfuron-Hammer*



			
				zertifikant am 19.07.2006 16:26 schrieb:
			
		

> gfmWarrior am 19.07.2006 16:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




für den hammer musst du nach mc und ragnaros legen. eigentlich ne schnelle sache wenn er denn mal das auge droppt^^


----------



## MADEMAN (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: [WoW] Wie bekomme ich die Pläne des Sulfuron-Hammer*

Auf blasc.de hab ich das gefunden:


> 1 Sulfuron Block in BRD bei dem Kerl von der Thoriumbruderschaft abgeben und du bekommst den Vertrag, welchen du dann sofort wieder abgibst und daraufhin die Pläne für den Sulfuron-Hammer bekommst!



Hab aber keine Ahnung obs stimmt.


----------



## Jerec (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: [WoW] Wie bekomme ich die Pläne des Sulfuron-Hammer*



			
				zertifikant am 19.07.2006 15:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Da mich mein Bruder bereits vor 2 Monaten mit dem WoW - Fiber infiziert hat, bin ich nun selbst begeisterte Spielerin. Ich bin Kriegerin des 60. Zirkels und habe Bergbau/Schmiedekunst bereits auf 300.
> Jetzt frag ich mich aber, wie ich zu den Plänen des Sulfuron-Hammer gelange? Die Pläne selbst sind ja eine Questbelohnung. Aber wie bekomme ich diese?
> ...



Hallo Jana,

Den Sulfuronhammer kannst Du nur mit dem o.g. Vertrag bekommen. Früher war es wohl mal notwendig gewesen, ehrfürchtig bei der Thoriumbruderschaft zu sein. AFAIK ist das seit einigen Patches nicht mehr notwendig und ich habe das Rezept bekommen, wo ich respektvoll war.

Den Vertrag bekommste bei dem Typen in der Bar der Blackrock Tiefen "Zum grimmigen Säufer".

Ich wünsche Dir viel Glück bei der Herstellung des




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



C ya

JEREC


----------



## zertifikant (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: [WoW] Wie bekomme ich die Pläne des Sulfuron-Hammer*



			
				Jerec am 20.07.2006 19:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Den Sulfuronhammer kannst Du nur mit dem o.g. Vertrag bekommen. Früher war es wohl mal notwendig gewesen, ehrfürchtig bei der Thoriumbruderschaft zu sein. AFAIK ist das seit einigen Patches nicht mehr notwendig und ich habe das Rezept bekommen, wo ich respektvoll war.
> 
> Den Vertrag bekommste bei dem Typen in der Bar der Blackrock Tiefen "Zum grimmigen Säufer".
> 
> Ich wünsche Dir viel Glück bei der Herstellung des



Mit der Herstelluung dauerts ja noch ne Weile. Fest steht, dass ich erst einmal den Plan, bzw. diesen Vertrag brauche. Naja, mal sehen, ob ich dafür ehrfürchtig sein muss, oder obs auch so irgendwie/irgendwann hinhaut. Wenn jemand etwas genaueres Weiß, bin ich natürlich total dankbar - dir danke ich auch shcon mal jarec.

gruß


----------



## Jerec (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: [WoW] Wie bekomme ich die Pläne des Sulfuron-Hammer*



			
				zertifikant am 21.07.2006 19:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Jerec am 20.07.2006 19:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, mußte nicht ehrfürchtig sein. Respektvoll und 1 Block haben bei mir gereicht 

Grüße

Jerec


----------

